# Dover Calais deals?



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi
Just spent a boring hour or so looking for the cheapest way to get to "the mainland" 

Van is 2.8m tall and 5.5m long if back box is taken into account.

Search dates are outbound 6 Oct Back 13 Nov or so. Flexible a couple of days either way.

It appears the "cheap ferry" websites are all naff!!

Best I can find is P&O for £84. Thats via the caravan club and also the same going direct and getting Quidco discount.

As we're off to Holland first I've looked at Ramsgate-->Ostend; Dunkirque; Harwich-->Hook.

One thing I've noticed is all the sites have slots for promotional codes but can't google any working ones!

So - £84 - deal or no deal


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

No deal - possibly. :? :? 

Haven't looked recently but Norfolkline was cheaper than that a while ago.

Dover to Dunkerque, which would suit you well.

Have another browse, you might be lucky. We got ours in September for £52 return - but I did book several months ago!! :roll:


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Looked at norfolk line to dunkerque and it was quite a bit more.

(I also checked ferries to Bilbao in Spain!!! £692 or something silly. Think we'll drive through France!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

ActiveCampers said:


> Looked at norfolk line to dunkerque and it was quite a bit more.
> 
> (I also checked ferries to Bilbao in Spain!!! £692 or something silly. Think we'll drive through France!!


There's no stability in the prices at the moment is there.

Up and down like a fiddler's elbow, and as you say, the trawling through all the sites is pretty boring. :roll:

Cheers


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Always found in recent years that going to the operator direct is normally cheaper than the so called cheap sites and certainly cheaper than the CC and C&CC.
Gerry


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi, Sea france are still doing their carnet ticket, 3 returns at £32 per crossing, sail when you like, exept certain peak periods. You can give or sell one to a friend, We have done it this year , we think its very good.
Cheers;


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi
Try Seafrance

http://www.seafrance.com/seafrance/opencms/uk/en/passenger/

£72.50 return

Regards
R/M


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

RichardandMary said:


> Hi
> Try Seafrance
> 
> http://www.seafrance.com/seafrance/opencms/uk/en/passenger/
> ...



How did I miss that!?! I saw seafrance on another site I think. DOH.
(5% cashback on quidco too!)


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

blondy said:


> Hi, Sea france are still doing their carnet ticket, 3 returns at £32 per crossing, sail when you like, exept certain peak periods. You can give or sell one to a friend, We have done it this year , we think its very good.
> Cheers;


Hi - that looks like the best deal too!
5 returns for £30 each way! If I can give one to the parents all the better.
Does this work for motorhomes as well though?


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

You also get 5% discount by using the MHF discount code.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Can anyone be kind enough to give me a direct link to the carnet ticket deal..?!! :roll: Many thanks!! Ana x


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

Here you go

www.seafrance.com/seafrance/opencms/uk/en/passenger/Carnet.html


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks ..off to see if we can book Dec-March or not...!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

GypsyRose said:


> Many thanks ..off to see if we can book Dec-March or not...!! :roll: :lol:


The carnet seems to do that. Its just turn up and go - no booking required. Looks a really good detail - so thanks for that.

Just need to confirm its okay for motorhomes - as it says vans are not included, but SUGGESTS motorhomes under 8m are okay....

The list of exclusion dates also look fair.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

It says you have to book the first booking ...trying to do it from mid Dec and return mid March or bit earlier ..tired various dates and various unearthly times etc but none available.....  Am I missing the point somewhere here?!! 
Also how do I get a promotional code?!! (Being greedy now!) :lol:


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

look on the main page, then the menu on the left and "subs discounts" and search for ferry.

Surely you book when you order the tickets on the phone? You won't do it on line - and after first trip its just turn up and go (/apparently)

I found some sites can't book that far in advance online.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Yeah, I tried getting a quote on Norfolkline to return in March 2009 and no go ...!! Seem to recall having same problem last year until nearer the time...


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

You just book up your first journey plus return, (approx) then travel over when you like ,exept certain dates, It works very well for us. we will book again next year if its still in operation, Oh we have a 7 metre M/H.
Cheers


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks for the Carnet tip.

Booked 5x returns with Sea France - £300 total.

http://www.seafrance.com/seafrance/opencms/uk/en/passenger/Carnet.html

Fully flexible 

The ferry I really wanted (not the cheapest) was £108 online - so thats £48 discount already!

The MHF facts code does not apply to carnets apparently as they are already discounted. But I am astounded how good a deal this is already.

THANKS FOR THE TIP - probably saved me a £100 or two over the next 12 months!!


----------

